# Gh3 flash - yn560 ii



## luckyss (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone use the yn560 ii on a panasonic gh3?


----------



## Ron Evers (May 7, 2013)

luckyss said:


> Anyone use the yn560 ii on a panasonic gh3?



Go here & ask & you will get info:

Micro Four Thirds Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## aonavy (May 22, 2013)

yep- works fine


----------

